# Broccoli?



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I've seen broccoli on a list of approved treats/veggies, but just wondering if anyone has actually fed their hedgie this? I guess I'm worried since the head of broccoli is.. well, the head of broccoli haha. I know seeds and other small objects are choking hazards and are not good, so does this not apply for broccoli? Or do you only feed them the stems? Or is it okay since it's something that you can chew through, unlike a seed? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I give like 2 or 3 pcs of small frozen broccoli heads. They seem to love it cold than plain 'ol broccoli


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool thanks!


----------

